# dweeb



## vandad

How do you say:"dweeb" meaning "moron " .let me bring you an example:I can't stand her.She's such a dweeb!"


----------



## Maroseika

There is a lot of more or less expressive synonyms in Russian, but can you first explain the difference between "moron" and "dweeb"?


----------



## rusita preciosa

dweeb:
козёл (if man)
овца (if woman)

moron:
идиот(ка)


----------



## Solange_

rusita preciosa said:


> dweeb:
> козёл (if man)
> овца (if woman)
> 
> moron:
> идиот(ка)


 
I`d be very careful with using "козёл" especially if in Russia. Based on prison lingo it means a person who openly collaborates with prison authorities and thus betraying a `thieves` code`. While comes from prison argot, it is often used throughtout the entire society and is perceived as extremely offensive.  I would strongly advise against using the word "козёл" in any context (except zoological).

I would translate dweeb (nerd) as `ботаник`(towards either male or female)

Hope it helps


----------



## Sobakus

Solange_ said:


> I`d be very careful with using "козёл" especially if in Russia. Based on prison lingo it means a person who openly collaborates with prison authorities and thus betraying a `thieves` code`. While comes from prison argot, it is often used throughtout the entire society and is perceived as extremely offensive.  I would strongly advise against using the word "козёл" in any context (except zoological).


That is surely an interesting statement, but I personally would refrain from saying that the entire Russian society moves in the circles of thieves and prisoners. At least, that is certainly not the case with me nor any of my acquaintances, thus I've never heard of "козёл" meaning what you've described.


----------



## morzh

I actually think it is "ботаник" in today's slang.

Used to be "отличник".

I don't think "dweeb" is "козел".
"Jerk" is somewhat close to "козел".


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe зубрила then?


----------



## einy

"Ботаник", or "ботан" is "a nerd" in English.


----------



## einy

See a brilliant explanation of all these terms here: http://lurkmore.ru/Файл:Nerd-explaination-diagram.jpg


----------



## maraintranslation

ЗаУчка? заУченный/ая? не знаю, насколько этот разговорный вариант распространён, но он существует


----------



## einy

maraintranslation said:


> ЗаУчка? заУченный/ая? не знаю, насколько этот разговорный вариант распространён, но он существует



The word is correct and applicable, although I haven't heard it being used by people.


----------



## Solange_

Sobakus said:


> That is surely an interesting statement, but I personally would refrain from saying that the entire Russian society moves in the circles of thieves and prisoners. At least, that is certainly not the case with me nor any of my acquaintances, thus I've never heard of "козёл" meaning what you've described.


 
Please do not put in to my mouth… I said it was “often used” which is very different from saying “entire Russian society moves in the circles of thieves and prisoners”… and while I agree that Russian society does not to consist solely from ex-cons, there is nevertheless a significant influence on the culture/language from those circles… 
Even without knowing the meaning of this particular word, people perceive it negatively… and if said in crowd, which does know the meaning it can be plain dangerous… so I would still maintain my recommendation of not using the word at all…


----------



## einy

Guys, there were sad pages in Russian history, indeed. And many words are becaming standards, being born in a criminal emvironment (like the freaky word "беспредел" - "an Unlimit" etc.)

As a rule, always check twice before using any word which is known to have "criminal" meaning, like "козел". Or, as it was just said, better refrain from using it.


----------



## morzh

einy said:


> See a brilliant explanation of all these terms here: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Nerd-explaination-diagram.jpg



I find this diagram very approximate at best. Elegant indeed, but not too accurate.


----------



## morzh

Now let's see what dictionaries give us about "dweeb":

1. _slang_ *:* an unattractive, insignificant, or inept person (Merr.-Web)

_Slang_ _chiefly US_ a stupid or uninteresting person (The Free dict)

_n_. a strange or eccentric person; a nerd.  _This place is filled with dweebs of all sizes_.  (answers.com)



2. A person regarded as socially inept or foolish, often on account of being overly studious. (The Free Dict)

an insignificant student who is ridiculed as being affected or boringly studious (Same, Thesaurus).

_n_. an earnest student. (Collegiate.)  _Don't call Bob a dweeb! Even if he is one_. (answers.com)
----------


I suppose, the #2 is what in today's slang we would find as "*ботаник*". Old "*зубрилка*" does not fit, as that meant not so smart person who would compensate by trying to memorize everything, spending lots of time studying. Old "*профессор*" may fit somewhat but it was often used towards "*очкарики*", more so for wearing glasses rather than for studying results.

Now, #1 I suspect is what was meant in the original question. I am not sure what Russian word would fit that, which is not somewhat a "taboo" type. "*Мудак*" somewhat fits: 

"кто это?" - "А, мудак какой-то. Не обращай внимания".
That is this is about an insignificant person, who is nothing interesting.

But I am not sure due to "taboo" part of "мудак" and "dweeb" not being a "sexual organ" derivative.

"Хрен с горы" may fit too.

But I don't know exact analog in Russian.

Certainly not "*козел" and "овца*". BTW, "овца" is not the same for a woman as "козел" for  man.


----------



## Sobakus

Solange_ said:


> Please do not put in to my mouth… I said it was “often used” which is very different from saying “entire Russian society moves in the circles of thieves and prisoners”… and while I agree that Russian society does not to consist solely from ex-cons, there is nevertheless a significant influence on the culture/language from those circles…
> Even without knowing the meaning of this particular word, people perceive it negatively… and if said in crowd, which does know the meaning it can be plain dangerous… so I would still maintain my recommendation of not using the word at all…



Maybe it's better to not be in a crowd where it's dangerous to say simple words? Because no normal person will ever percieve the word "goat" as "criminal rules betrayer" simply because he's not a criminal and doesn't care about those rules? Most people percieve the word "goat" as "goat", of course it's not the most flattering epithet and is naturally percieved as negative. If you are going to communicate with thieves, you probably will have to learn a lot more "concepts" anyway to not get beaten. And I don't think that people visiting this forum are interested in the criminal underworld of Russia.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> ...Now, #1 I suspect is what was meant in the original question. I am not sure what Russian word would fit that, which is not somewhat a "taboo" type. "*Мудак*" somewhat fits:


Если трактовка Коллинза верная, то  "мудак" никак не подходит. 
*moron *
 1) a foolish or stupid person 
2) a person having an intelligence quotient of between 50 and 70, able to work under supervision
*dweeb* _slang chiefly  US_
a stupid or uninteresting person
(Collins)


Sobakus said:


> ...And I don't think that people visiting this forum are interested in the criminal underworld of Russia.


Чем больше человек узнает информации об употреблении того или иного слова, тем лучше.
P.S. For Russian learners. "Mудак" is beyond doubt offensive but, in my opinion, not vulgar.  I'm not sure if I should mark the word with (!)


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Если трактовка Коллинза верная, то  "мудак" никак не подходит.
> 
> a stupid or uninteresting person
> (Collins)



>>_Slang_ _chiefly US_ a stupid or uninteresting person (The Free dict) (from my previous post).

As for "не подходит", possibly; however I am not sure "мудак" has a strict definition in Russian; the way my friends use it, (actually, an example I gave was from one of my conversations with a friend of mine - "*Да, так, мудак какой-то, я с такими не общаюсь*"), at least in some examples it clearly means "this is not a kind of person I am interested in associating with; he is totally uninteresting to me". 

The bottom line is, we may be dealing with something that has no exact counterpart in Russian when used in this sense of "uninteresting person".


----------



## morzh

BTW, I have just remembered! Very recently I came across an internet post, which had an expression that seems to gain popularity, albeit not yet very popular.

"*Унылое говно*".

Said about a person who is exactly that - a dweeb.

Maybe it can be used, although it is clearly offensive.


----------



## Maroseika

What use of all this discussion if the topicstarter even cannot specify what context he means? Both "moron" and "dweeb" have too many synonyms as in English as in Russian.


----------



## dec-sev

"Мудак", насколько я знаю, это не "stupid or uninteresting person", я скорее "редиска, плохой человек". Естественно, "мудак"  более "крепкое" слово. 

П.С. Два поста подряд -- явление нежелательное. Можно /нужно использовать  "Edit" и объединять их в один.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> "Мудак", насколько я знаю, это не "stupid or uninteresting person", я скорее "редиска, плохой человек". Естественно "мудак" более "крепкое" слово.
> 
> П.С. Два поста подряд -- явление нежелательное. Можно /нужно использовать  "Edit" и объединять их в один.




I usually do.
But I wanted this one to be separate for a reason.


----------



## maraintranslation

Maroseika said:


> What use of all this discussion if the topicstarter even cannot specify what context he means? Both "moron" and "dweeb" have too many synonyms as in English as in Russian.


  I agree


----------



## morzh

I think we have reached a dead end here.


----------



## vandad

Maroseika said:


> What use of all this discussion if the topicstarter even cannot specify what context he means? Both "moron" and "dweeb" have too many synonyms as in English as in Russian.


Let me as the topicstarter explain that I myself didn't chose the word "moron" for ""dweeb" ;it was "David Burke" the American writer of the book "street talk" who did it!As far as I can get from the dictionaries it's quite an appropriate substitute for "dweeb" and considered less informal comared with "dweeb'.The sentence I quoted in my question is about a girl who always flatters his teacher so that makes others sick!!!


----------



## vandad

morzh said:


> I actually think it is "ботаник" in today's slang.





morzh said:


> Used to be "отличник".
> 
> I don't think "dweeb" is "козел".
> "Jerk" is somewhat close to "козел".



Dear Morzh !I do appreciate you for your always precise answers.


----------



## Maroseika

vandad said:


> The sentence I quoted in my question is about a girl who always flatters his teacher so that makes others sick!!!


Подлиза.


----------



## dec-sev

vandad said:


> Let me as the topicstarter explain that I myself didn't chose the word "moron" for ""dweeb" ;it was "David Burke" the American writer of the book "street talk" who did it!As far as I can get from the dictionaries it's quite an appropriate substitute for "dweeb" and considered less informal comared with "dweeb'.The sentence I quoted in my question is about a girl who always flatters his teacher so that makes others sick!!!


Do you mean that David Burke has used "moron" for a person who always flatters his teacher so that makes others sick?


----------



## morzh

Ahem....hadn't read the book, so have to guess....could that be that David Burke called the girl "moron" just because she was indeed a moron and this was exactly the reason for her to flatter the teacher, as otherwise there was no good way for her to make grades and to pass (as she was a moron and this kind of impedes good learning)?

Then, of course, she is no longer a dweeb in the "overly studious" sense, but still may be a dweeb in the way of being nobody, and would not be spoken of, if she did not piss the heck out of other fellow students by shameless flattering to their teacher.

Anyway, in order to not guess, I would have to read the book, but somehow I don't think I will any time soon, so this is my best guess for now.


----------



## vandad

Anyway, in order to not guess, I would have to read the book, but somehow I don't think I will any time soon, so this is my best guess for now.[/QUOTE]
I hope you'll soon do it,but let's not go wrong or be so pedantic.The thing that matters is that the writer believes "moron" is not considered a slang word (at least not as much as  "dweeb"!!! ).


----------

